# We found the solution to jumping on aquariums!



## emka (Oct 6, 2013)

So our youngest cat has had the nonstop tendency of every time we turn our backs on her, she climbs on top of our fishtanks or sits next to them swatting at the sides and harassing the bettas. We've tried everything, from taping pigeon excluders/bird spikes to the side of the dresser to coating the tops of the tanks in double stick tape. She's determined enough to climb THROUGH the pigeon spikes and ended up ignoring the tape so well that we had to pull all of it off because it had lost its stickiness due to being covered in her belly fur.

But today... it's finally over! No more tank jumping! It's fixed! What was our magical cure...?










WOMP WOMP.

The vet said she has to keep it on for two weeks. Talk about pathetic!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww.... poor kitty 

Enjoy the downtime while you can - ha ha.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

One word: ScatMat. 

(just not ON the tank, due to electrical danger, but rather, around the area the kitty was using as a jumping-off point)


----------



## emka (Oct 6, 2013)

kman said:


> One word: ScatMat.
> 
> (just not ON the tank, due to electrical danger, but rather, around the area the kitty was using as a jumping-off point)


LOL holy CRAP no, the fishtanks are sitting on the chest of drawers filled with all our clothes! I wanna train her to not jump on the tanks, not electrocute my own feet every time I go to get dressed in the morning!

I'm not looking for training tips, I know we'll get her to learn eventually. She's young, she just takes time to get there. The fish haven't even noticed her when she jumps up there so there hasn't been a rush. I just wanted to share the cone of shame and its fantastic unexpected consequences. :lol:


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Nothing more pathetic ... and _hilarious_ ... than a cat or a dog wearing the cone of shame.


----------



## emka (Oct 6, 2013)

Definitely agreed.  She's been spending the last minutes taking a "bath," aka smacking the cone of shame against her leg, licking the inside of the plastic, and pretending it's making her clean. Try again next month, sweetie! :lol:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

ROFL she just has this look of "not cool"! XD

Poor kitty!


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My cat Shadow has fallen into the 5 gallon tank twice. She likes to drink from it. She doesn't bother the betta, she just likes the water coming from the filter. Every cat I have ever had likes to drink from an aquarium. I used to have a 75 that my white cat Angel was bad about drinking from. He'd knock off the filter cover and drink from the water flowing. His tail would dangle into the water. I just knew at some point, the occupant- a 14 inch jag/dovii hybrid- was going to try and bite the tail. He bit everything else, including me. But he never went for the cat tail. Cats just like the taste of fish water, I guess.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

jag14 said:


> Cats just like the taste of fish water, I guess.


Usually, fish water has a filter or a bubbler, so it doesn't sit and go stale. Stale water doesn't taste as good as fresh water, so it makes sense. :-D

Back on Topic:
Why does your cat get the dreaded cone? 
Hopefully, the nice side-effect stays when the cone goes.


----------



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

I wonder if getting a cat fountain would help keep them from drinking the fish water? My cat has one and she loves it! I have a wall-mounted aquarium currently but will be getting a second within her reach soon, so I guess I can put it to the test myself.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

jag14 said:


> My cat Shadow has fallen into the 5 gallon tank twice. She likes to drink from it. She doesn't bother the betta, she just likes the water coming from the filter. Every cat I have ever had likes to drink from an aquarium. I used to have a 75 that my white cat Angel was bad about drinking from. He'd knock off the filter cover and drink from the water flowing. His tail would dangle into the water. I just knew at some point, the occupant- a 14 inch jag/dovii hybrid- was going to try and bite the tail. He bit everything else, including me. But he never went for the cat tail. Cats just like the taste of fish water, I guess.


oh good grief. My cat would somehow blame me if she fell into the tank! though i can just picture it!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

yes, I would also like to know about the cone of shame


----------

